# Grocery Store Sign



## Daniel (Apr 28, 2010)

(Source: Mordant Orange )


----------



## Cat Dancer (Apr 28, 2010)

That's funny.


----------



## Banned (Apr 28, 2010)

I was thinking I should put a similar sign up at my work, and see what effect it has .


----------

